
The Last Dalai Lama? - gamapuna
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/magazine/the-last-dalai-lama.html?_r=0
======
nkurz

      "The Dalai Lama’s second-oldest brother, Gyalo Thondup, 
      helped the C.I.A. train Tibetan guerrillas in Colorado, 
      among other places, and parachute them back into Tibet."
    

I had no idea the US had done this.

This link has more details: [http://www.historynet.com/cias-secret-war-in-
tibet.htm](http://www.historynet.com/cias-secret-war-in-tibet.htm)

As does Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_Tibetan_program](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_Tibetan_program)

~~~
Alex3917
There are a couple books about it. The other place they trained them was in
Ithaca, which is why there is still a big tibetan community there and that's
where the Dalai Lama's summer home is. It's a pretty crazy story though; iirc
after China found out about the program the CIA just disowned them rather than
helping to further support or extract them, and just left them all over there
to die.

~~~
firstworldman
Any books you'd recommend?

~~~
Alex3917
I haven't read any of them, but there are a few with good reviews on Amazon.

------
hellbanner
Relevant: [http://news.yahoo.com/china-tells-dalai-lama-again-
respect-r...](http://news.yahoo.com/china-tells-dalai-lama-again-respect-
reincarnation-093117967.html)

~~~
vinceguidry
Link goes nowhere.

~~~
lallysingh
Loads fine over here.

~~~
joshuacc
It 404s for me. (In the Southern US.)

~~~
hellbanner
Weird.. it does for me too now.

------
awl130
Western meddling in Sino-Tibetan affairs by the US government is
understandable and is just international politics. But meddling by so-called
'anti-establishment' celebrities is the height of irony. The equivalent of
Russell Brandt yelling "Free Tibet" at Glastonbury would be Al Wei Wei (famous
Chinese social activist / artist) holding a concert in Shenzhen with proceeds
going to some Singapore-based non-profit called "Free Cherokee Nation". The
odds of the Cherokee Nation miraculously gaining sovereignty from the USA, and
Al Wei Wei's ultimate benefit, if any, are so large and so remote,
respectively, that we couldn't help but view such an act as self-serving. And
so are all these western celebrities viewed by those in Asia (if at all). It
is, in a sense, an self-aggrandizing gesture for a purely Western audience
with little effect on China. It is, therefore, a circle-jerk.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Well, I can imagine things like what you describe (regarding Cherokee Nation)
and I won't find that especially odd.

But Tibetians are much more numerous and they've lost their independence much
more recently, making their case incomparable to that of Cherokee. Your
parable is shaky.

You seem to think that Dalai Lama issue is either solely about annoying China,
or solely about self-presentation. It is not. People are genuinely interested
in Buddhism because it looks elegant and less stained than other major
religions.

~~~
Alex3917
> People are genuinely interested in Buddhism because it looks elegant and
> less stained than other major religions.

Because it was basically invented by white folks in the last 150 years and
designed to appeal to those with scientific mindset. I'm not saying that's
bad, but it's a little propagandistic not to acknowledge it.

~~~
npalli
> Because it was basically invented by white folks in the last 150 years

This is astonishing. Can you let us know which buddhist principles were
invented by white folks (and by whom) in the past 150 years.

~~~
Alex3917
> Can you let us know which buddhist principles were invented by white folks
> (and by whom) in the past 150 years.

I don't know to what extent individual principles or beliefs were created.
Rather, the argument is that the religion as a whole was created by removing
the parts that didn't fit the narrative. Think of it like the Jefferson Bible,
but if pretty much the entire living tradition of Christianity was also
removed from the religion instead of just redacting and rearranging the text.

~~~
notahacker
That's a rather difficult argument to square with Buddhism still including two
entirely separate traditions, and arguably its "purest", least syncretic and
most devout forms being in those parts of the world least affected by the
West...

~~~
omarchowdhury
The only thing the white folk invented in the past 150 years regarding
Buddhism is their books about what they think Buddhism is.

------
guard-of-terra
The Chinese stance on Dalai Lama is kind of weird:

They kind of recognise him, he is free to travel, nontheless they pressure
other people to not see him.

Seems like they can't explain what they're trying to do to themself.

~~~
guard-of-terra
The rest of the world stance on Dalai Lama is counterproductive too.

Chinese tell you: Do as we wish; or else. If you do as we tell you, nothing
changes; otherwise, Things May Happen To You. (In this case, "don't meet Dalai
Lama") And the world is happy to oblige. I mean, what will they demand next?
As a person, I would _never_ tolerate things like this from third party. You
want me to behave how you like? Pay. Countries are just happy to give Chinese
something for nothing. If barter will be in place, stakes will eventually
rise, but as long as they get free service, no inflation for them!

Pope taking orders from communist party on the other side of the globe under
"Or Else" threats is an especial pity. Where's your realm, Pope, in this world
or in another one?

------
padobson
Required viewing: [https://youtu.be/X48G7Y0VWW4](https://youtu.be/X48G7Y0VWW4)

------
ceph_
That's a much different headline without the question mark.

